# screamin jay' hawkins was brilliant



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I put a spell on you *is quite possibly one of my top 10 pop song ever ,period, i sing it in the shower every day well almost.He sutch a performer. i like the way he sing it kind sound like he was a stalker or madly in love whit a women.

Than there is the saxophone in this song that is so killer, instrumentaly speaking it's just perfect the song not too long or too short, i want to hear more from him.any songs that is mandatory beside this one of the same era.Should i buy a best of or a perticular albums of his?

I dont no mutch about his material please someone tell me more about this guy,any fan of SJH here
Ir feel good music to me, it make me smile, i like it.

If i like him who right up into my alley, he kind of dark side type of guys yet in the 1950'' this is impressing to me, most had been a shoker back than.

Anyway i hope you enjoy reading this :tiphat:

p.s you guys Wonder why i pull out my hat everytime, because its an honor to be here and i wear a stetson and several hats.


----------

